# PC starten mit Logitech Funktastatur



## veteran (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob ich über meine Logitech Funktastatur(Wireless Keyboard K 350) mit Unifying Empfänger meinen PC per Tastendruck starten kann.
Ich habe das Gigabyte Mainboard UD7 mit dem Bios F6 drauf.
Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt aber die Meinungen teilen sich , die meisten sagen das geht nur mit Kabeltastatur einige wenige sagen es geht auch mit Funktastatur.
Aber eine Erklärung was man dazu im Bios einstellen muß konnte ich nirgendwo richtig nachlesen.
Hat hier zufällig einer Ahnung davon?


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Januar 2011)

moin

die Option im Bios heißt "Power On By Keyboard" bzw "KB Power ON Password"  aber laut Handbuch geht das nur mit einer PS2 Tastatur.

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## veteran (5. Januar 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> die Option im Bios heißt "Power On By Keyboard" bzw "KB Power ON Password"  aber laut Handbuch geht das nur mit einer PS2 Tastatur.
> 
> lg. -Phoenix-



Denke eher auch das es wohl nicht funzt.
Werde es mir in meinen Bios trotzdem nochmal anschauen.
Danke!


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Januar 2011)

kein Problem.
Wenn es funktioniert kanst ja mal bescheid sagen. 
Würde mich interessieren ob es geht.


----------



## user001 (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

interessantes Thema. Ich habe auch ein UD7 (GA-x58-UD7) und habe nach dem Lesen einmal versucht meinen PC über einen Tastendruck von Maus oder Tastatur zu starten. Leider hat es bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert. 

Im BIOS habe ich bei "Power Managemant Setup" die Option "Power On By Keyboard" auf "Keyboard 98" gestellt. Angeschlossen hatte ich einmal eine Microsoft Sidewinder x6 (USB 2) und einmal ein Microsoft Wired Keyboard 500 (PS2). Wie gesagt hat es beide Male nicht funktioniert. Beim Nachforschen im Internet habe ich dann gesehen, dass die Tastatur ein bestimmtes Feature haben muss damit es mit "Keyboard 98" funktioniert (ein "Power/wake up"-Taste auf der Tastatur).
Außerdem scheint es (zumindest beim GA-890FXA-UD7) eine Option zu geben, bei der man mit jeder jeder Taste starten kann ("any key"). Hier einmal der link Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 Living Review
Bei mir ist diese Option nicht vorhanden.(ich habe nur "passwort", "keyboard 98" und "disable")

Ich habe zudem noch versucht den PC durch Drücken der Maustaste zu starten. Als Maus habe ich eine Logitech G700 verwendet. Im BIOS  konnte ich einstellen, den PC über einen Doppelclick zu starten.
Angeschlossen habe ich die Maus einmal über deine USB Anschluss und einmal über einen Adapter von PS2 auf USB. Bei der zweiten Konstellation hat die Maus keine Funktion gehabt, auch auf dem Desktop. Funktioniert hat das Starten über Doppelclick aber auch nicht.

Wie bekomme ich diese "any key"-Option? Brauche ich ein BIOS update oder dergleichen? Oder muss man evtl. an einem anderen Ort noch eine Einstellung machen?

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## det02 (7. März 2011)

Angeregt durch Euer/unser Problem (ich ärgere mich auch schon die ganze Zeit mit meiner Logitech MX3100 Funktastatur herum), habe ich das jetzt endlich hin bekommen. 
Bei meinem Gigabyte P35 DQ6 BIOS F9 muß ich im BIOS Keyboard 98 und ganz wichtig USB wake up from S3 einschalten. 

Jetzt fährt der PC auch aus dem Standby durch das drücken der Standby-Taste hoch!

Das einzig was nervt, das auch ein winziges Bewegen/Anstossen an den Schreibtisch meine MX1000 den Rechner ebenfalls ungewollt hoch fährt!


----------

